# Hoyt center shot distance



## Antlernut (Jun 28, 2002)

Ok Hoyt gurus. What is the distance from riser to center of lizzard tounge. I know i have seen mathews state that theres is 13/16th but never saw anything like that for a Hoyt. I did a search and went back 5 pages to look, so if this has been posted already i am sorry. I know that people will say different distances that they have there rest set at and that would be fine also, but what i'm really looking for is some hard info from a hoyt pro that will tell me what the book says. I will go from there, but i am getting some odd arrow flight where i have it set up now. I understand this could be a arrow selection problem or even lenght of arrow, but i do want a starting point of true center shot.

Thank you.......Rick


----------



## wiesmanr (Nov 3, 2005)

start at 3/4


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

3/4" ......Put an arrow on your rest and nock it........take another arrow and hold tight against the riser, look down both arrows, the arrows should be parellel to each other.........perfect center shot.


----------



## klima2105 (Dec 1, 2005)

heres a little trick you can try. take two allen wrenches and put the in the limb pocket bolts. run a string from wrench to wrench and center your arrow in the middle of the string. just make sure the allen wrenches are the proper fit so there is no play. this is kinda of a primative copy of what the proshops do. ive done it and it works better than anything else ive tried.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

klima2105 said:


> heres a little trick you can try. take two allen wrenches and put the in the limb pocket bolts. run a string from wrench to wrench and center your arrow in the middle of the string. just make sure the allen wrenches are the proper fit so there is no play. this is kinda of a primative copy of what the proshops do. ive done it and it works better than anything else ive tried.


klima2105's method *won't* work on a Hoyt Cam 1/2 bow. The string groove in the cams is NOT in the centerline of the limb bolts.

3/4" from center of arrow to inside of riser is a good starting point...WR's method works well too.

slinger


----------



## Antlernut (Jun 28, 2002)

*thanks to all*

WR, your method is great. Did all that and wow was i off. Went a few steps farther and put a micrometer on it and that really showed things in a different light. The 3/4" is probably right on the money, and the parellel arrows was perfect. Hmmmm.....now all i got to blame is me. 

thanks once again all. 

One more thing, I'm a new Hoyt fan and if anyone has anymore tricks up there selves please post here or PM me. I love to learn new tricks and little things such as i learned here today are grateful.

Thank you, Rick


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Antlernut said:


> One more thing, I'm a new Hoyt fan and if anyone has anymore tricks up there selves please post here or PM me. I love to learn new tricks and little things such as i learned here today are grateful.
> 
> Thank you, Rick


Here is a thread you should read:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391&referrerid=22477
Your new Hoyt will perform so much better if you get the cams timed properly.

slinger


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

Antlernut said:


> WR, your method is great. Did all that and wow was i off. Went a few steps farther and put a micrometer on it and that really showed things in a different light. The 3/4" is probably right on the money, and the parellel arrows was perfect. Hmmmm.....now all i got to blame is me.
> 
> Thank you, Rick


Rick........I learned that trick from Magnockman & Archery1st Click Heere the pictures are long gone, but still some good reading 

The best place to start with any bow is at the string, if you're dealing with poorly made strings, you're wasting your time........only to keep tuning :-(
Slinger posted some great information by Mike (Javi) Cooper. Take a look at it.

Another trick learned is an arrow on the shelf will help set nocking poing


----------

